# Dr. JGB SIEGLERT & SONS GREEN WHISKEY BOTTLE?



## BARQS19 (Jul 5, 2004)

Hi all, I got this one out of a mill pond that I've been working on and I know it has to be a common bottle because it's on ebay for cheap but I'm wondering what did it use to be? Was it a whiskey? Medicine? Something else? It takes a cork top and it's green glass 8in tall. Says Dr. JGB SIEGLERT & SONS around the top and on the very bottom.


----------



## Dirranbandi (Jul 6, 2004)

Hi BARQS19

 Your bottle sounds like a Bitters and yes you are right it is quite a common variety - if you did a search on the forums, you could probably find more info about the bottle and the company.

 Regards,

 Dirranbandi


----------



## BARQS19 (Jul 9, 2004)

Ok thanks, will do. I'll go to that search feature and see if something comes up.
 Robert


----------



## Guyanaguy (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi BARQS19,

 I have the advantage of living in Guyana (South America--English speaking) and seeing these bottles here and elsewhere.


 It should be Dr. JGB Siegert rather than Sieglert???  It may be a copy cat if it's Sieglert or a mistake.  

 Siegert was a German that moved in the 1820's (I believe off the top of my head) to Argentina and started producing his bitters from there. He included his eldest son in the business, thus the Dr. JGB Siegert & Hijo (Spanish for Son) was included on his earliest bottles.

 He moved to the English-speaking Trinidad (a Carribean Island) and his business grew there.  He died around 1877 (?).  His younger son, after his death, joined the elder son and thus it became "Dr. JGB Siegert & Hijos".. now with the plural sons.

 Later they must have changed the "& Hijos" to "& Sons".  His younger son blew all the the wealth from the business in bad ventures and the company went out of business.

 I have a "& Hijos" bottle and my local bottle man has a "& Sons" bottle.  I've also seen these in a museum in Trinidad.

 I'll see if I have more.

 Peace,

 Guyanaguy


----------



## BARQS19 (Sep 7, 2004)

wow that's neat to know, I'll check and see if I mispelled it.
 Robert


----------



## woody (Sep 7, 2004)

I think you did!
 Here's one I dug a few years ago.


----------

